# NEED HELP WITH 1994 altima gxe tensioner



## troioiii (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi my altima is making a very loud marbling sound under my valve cover. I really need help to get rid of that sound i heard its not good. I need help to replace my timing chain tensioner. PLz help me. I think it the upper one that making alot of noise. PLz help me before my car is gone. Thank you so much. Plz email me at [email protected] Thank you so much


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

try removing the upper timing chain guides first. very common problem with chain noise on the early ka engines.


----------



## troioiii (Jul 4, 2007)

*Hi asleepalitma*

Thanks for the advice. Can i ask u one more question? Do you know how to replace the upper chain tensioner. I just bought it but i dont know how to get to it and replace it. Plz help me thank you so much.


----------



## desertaxguy (Nov 6, 2006)

*Go ahead and look*

Take off the valve cover and you will probably find the broken top chain guard. Its a flat piece of metal about 2 inches wide by 4 inches long. They break off the mount and it sits on top of the cam rolling around sounding like a bunch of rocks. You can throw it away and drive on without it for many miles. It only takes about 10 minutes to see if this is it.


----------



## Handyman2005 (May 19, 2006)

Get yourself a Haynes Manual for your ride.......they really help!!


----------

